# Grim Stitch Factory



## Nox Requiem (Jan 26, 2012)

That's some nice stuff you have on that site.

I had a question about the dolls you sell. When you say they were "found", is that just creative back story, or are they really one-of-a-kind pieces that you sell once and are gone for good?


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

one of the best sites i have been on in a long time.... creepy as hell!!!!...


----------



## grimstitchfactory (Apr 9, 2012)

@ Nox Requiem.
"Found" means either individual dolls picked out of the garbage or purchased at an antique market etc. Jennifer and Three-tooth were such dolls that I then modified to look "grunge". And yes... they are one of a kind.

@murtermanor
Thanks!!! We aim to scare.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing, your prices are good too!


----------

